# watery droppings during first molt-- when to worry?



## GreenThing (Jul 17, 2021)

My juvenile budgie Merlin has grown in at least two of his clipped flight feathers, dropped one tail feather, and has been shedding small feathers for almost more than a month, now. This week his head is especially prickly with pins (especially places that look uncomfortable, like around his eyes). His behavior hasn't changed at all since he started molting, but all day today he has been extra sleepy.

The sleepiness makes sense-- I accidentally fell asleep with a closet light switched on last night, and I'm sure that disturbed their sleep. But his droppings have been super watery all day-- there are distinct fecal and urates parts, but lots of liquid. He was sleepy a bit irritated with his cage mate (no serious fighting, but extra growling if he got too close)-- he went on top of the cage to nap while I was on my break.

I'm putting extra seed in the cage to make sure he's getting enough food (Percy is 42g and Merlin is 29/30g-- he has never gone much above that weight and is notably smaller than Percy). Merlin has always been the most resistant to trying new things; he nibbles greens, now, but not as much as Percy. He will eat a few Harrison's pellets in the morning, but hasn't touched the egg food I've offered.

His droppings the past two days were solid and the usual color, just wondering how normal it is for a molt to influence droppings and how long before I should consider a vet visit. Poor fellow doesn't seem to want Percy to preen him, either, and he has been avoiding a warm spray bath when usually he'd enjoy it (neither have shown interest in shallow bowls, either, but I might get a Lixit bath, since my societies adore theirs). 

I've read both stickies on molting and they were very helpful, I guess I'm just looking for more anecdotal experience on how budgies react to molt, especially the first one!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies can have softer and more watery poops during a molt.
Molts can be stressful at times depending on their type and severity and that can directly affect the bird's droppings.
Since this is Merlin's first time molting, it is probably taking a toll on him.

If the watery liquid continues past a couple more days, then I'd recommend having him checked by an Avian Vet just to ensure there isn't an underlying problem.

My guess is that Merlin will be fine in a day or so. 
Make sure you give him some extra TLC. 💜*


----------



## GreenThing (Jul 17, 2021)

Thank you! I appreciate it! For all his molting, he has been even more loving than usual (coming over to stand right next to my face when I sing and kissing my nose), so I hate to see him uncomfortable! I turned off their cage light around 3pm, since I work late tonight, so they can go to sleep with the sunset. I know I will wake them when I come in, but at least this way their sleep cycles can start a few hours early. 

He went to the cage top for a few hours this afternoon to nap and wanted to do the same last night-- I think maybe he wanted some space from his cage mate. Would it be terribly unsafe to let him sleep there all night, if it's where he wanted to be? They are in my bedroom with me, but refuse to land on my bed (so far), and I leave a night light on to help with night frights. 

I think if I fully put him in his own bedtime cage he would be stressed and call for his buddy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm reluctant to have you allow him to sleep on top of the cage since it is in your bedroom.
While most budgies stay in one place at night, there is no guarantee he would and it would be a disaster to have him land on your bed and you accidently roll over onto him. 

How big is the cage the two budgies are in? Length, Width, Height
As long as it is a proper sized cage for two budgies, they should each have room to get away from one another when they wish to do so...*


----------



## GreenThing (Jul 17, 2021)

It's a SLFXL King's Cage, 32"x21"x35", probably the minimum size for two. They can definitely get to their own corner, my second budgie has just been excitedly following the first budgie around, and I think he's been showing annoyance for the first time due to his molt.

That is a good point about safety-- I've known a few people who keep their budgies completely cageless, but it is very dangerous for them, especially the tamer they are. 

His droppings are still polyuric, but looked a little more solid this morning. I do think it's odd that he and his cage mate have not been preening each other at all-- Merlin preened Percy's head the second day after they were introduced, but I have never seen Merlin allow Percy to reciprocate. I wasn't sure how close Merlin was bonded to me (he doesn't care to sit on my shoulder or fly to me if I don't have a treat), so I thought it was strange that he has let ME preen his head a bit while Percy neglects his birdie duties. Is that just one of those strange personality things?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, the preening is a personality thing.
Some budgies will preen their companions and others will not. Some budgies don't want to be preened by either people or other birds and will rub their heads on perches, cage bars, etc.
It's good to know they can get away from one another if they need to. 

When a budgie is molting, it definitely becomes a bit testier than normal so the annoyance at this point in time is to be expected.

Glad to hear the droppings are more solid today than they were yesterday.*


----------



## GreenThing (Jul 17, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, the preening is a personality thing.
> Some budgies will preen their companions and others will not. Some budgies don't want to be preened by either people or other birds and will rub their heads on perches, cage bars, etc.
> It's good to know they can get away from one another if they need to.
> 
> ...


I knew they were smart, but the individual preferences of budgies (especially a flock bird that almost functions like a single organism in the wild) will never cease to amaze me!  They really are all special individuals. What's even funnier is that he used to "ask" a certain toy (I removed it before introducing the new bird because Merlin was getting too attached to it) to preen him, the only time I've ever seen him bow his head like that. I can sort of tell now when he'll accept it-- but I suppose even for budgies our imaginary friends understand us the best!


----------

